# flatwork critique



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Fire away. I think I should lower my stirrups a few holes?





































Thanks guys


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Close your hands
2. Thumb on top
3. Give with your elbows
4. Elbows by your side
5. Roll your shoulders back
6. Sit forward in some photes
7. In some photoes your toes are sticking out
8. Heels down
9. Head up

Thats being fairly critiqual
You have a wonderful seat thou... :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Love-a-hero took the words straight out of my mouth. If you work on those few things you will look fantastic. Oh and by the way your horse is so cute, I love his bridle.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

love-a-hero said:


> 1. Close your hands
> 2. Thumb on top
> 3. Give with your elbows
> 4. Elbows by your side
> ...


Same critique


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

brittx6x6 said:


> love-a-hero said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Close your hands
> ...


Sameee! 
Looks pretty good otherwise, your horse is pretty!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I second what everyone else said, and your stirrups are fine.

Pretty horse and nice bridle! Where did you get it?


----------



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> 1. Close your hands
> 2. Thumb on top
> 3. Give with your elbows
> 4. Elbows by your side
> ...


I would say the same. 

Your horse is great. I like it. The mixed colours which your horse wears look interesting.


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with above posters.

Fix those hands, thumbs up! Shoulders back and lift up your chest, remember not to be stiff. Relax your seat. You look a bit stiff through your hip, in one picture you've fallen back on your butt. Remember to stay on thse seatbones. Don't let that lower leg slide forward, send your weight into your lower leg and heel, but don't squeeze too much or else you'll pop back.

Look up and where you are going. Looking down will put your horse on the forehand. And he is already. 

Give your horse more leg. You are riding mostly with your hands, his head is on the vertical but his back is not engaged. Get him to lift his back up and move with energy into guiding hands. 

Forward, forward, forward!! 

Use your seat to prevent him steady, don't pull with your hands and force him into a stiff frame. 

Stiff hands equals stiff horse. 

Other than that, you guys look great! Your horse has such a pretty face!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with everyone else but in a few pictures maybe keep you feet a little more behind you should only be able to see a very tip of your boot.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Yes she has always been very on the forhand, a very hard horse to get soft. She has moments where she she relaxes and softens thru her back. Shes doing it more and more often now. But definatly not the time those fotos were taken.

The bridle was custom made by Horse Sense, an Aussie company.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Well said love-a-hero!

And I also love your seat katie, just... so good lol :lol: 
You could go along wait girl, keep up that great work :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just want to comment on the boots, love them :lol:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks heaps.


And yer, pink and blue are my colors. Everything pink and blue!!


----------

